# 12-01-06 St. Louis "Sneet" Storm Next Day Pics



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Between 3-5" of the combo brought 450,000 without power initially. Many snapped tree limbs around town from the ice weight.
Side streets are going to be a mess next few days.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

confluence of a major intersection:


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

close up of bobcat's finished work:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You must have just missed the truck that made those piles


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Must have brought down several trees!


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

we're lamenting hundred plus year old oak tree on different customer's, that half exploded all over their front yard, J&R
:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Now you know what we went through in Oct. That wet stuff sucks!wesport


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

somm more1


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

somm more2


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

somm more4


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

somm more5


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

more severe1


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

more severe2 (this customer's been without power for 3 days!!)


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

more severe3


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

more severe4 (yes we'll be doing the cleanup, and it will be a nice Chri$tma$ this year!)


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

more severe5


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

more severe6 (need firewood?)


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

more severe7


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

more severe8


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

more severe9 (century old wood)


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

more severe10


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

icy tops of other trees


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

1 day three


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

2 day three


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

3 day three


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

4 day three


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

5 day three


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

6 day three


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

7 day three


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

8 day three


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

9 day three


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

10 day three


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

11 day three


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

sweet i miss the day it used to sno herepayup payup


----------

